# Mycorrhiza



## BostonBull (Sep 23, 2007)

Who makes the best product for introducing this great fungus to my Ornamental trees and shrubs?

I would also like to find one this is easy to put down on my lawn.

What is the best food for these guys? I have read sea kelp is good, and other oprganics. From my limited knowledge synthetic ferts will kill/diminish this fungus as it is too much N for them to handle.

I switched my newly planted lawn to organic this year and want to introduce these guys to help cut down on my fert applications. I have read that a good healthy population of Mycorrhizae can add up to 1-2lbs of N naturally a year!


----------



## BostonBull (Sep 23, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> They likely already know each other and need no introduction!



Always quick with the tongue.

What I mean for anyone who wants to nitpick is;

Who makes the best product either liquid, powder or granular for adding Mycorrhizae to my soil, lawn, and ornamental trees. I have crap sand/clay soil and would like to add Mycorrhizae to the soil to reduce my needs for watering and fertilizing.

My co. uses the Plant Health Care Bio Pack, but I would like to know if there is a better product on the market.


----------



## woodville (Sep 23, 2007)

I would stick with Plant Health Care Bio Pack, if you already have access to it.


----------



## treedoc1 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Local product for us*

http://www.pogoorganics.com/product2.php

We use this as the basis for brewing our compost tea. Local micro for local trees.
$15 a 1# bag. I brew it overnight and use it at the rate of 1# per 50 gallons water final dilution. The brewing overnight seems to activate the product and a good earthy smell is evident.
I specify either soil inject or soil drench depending on the conditions. I either use the Chem Lance or Chemlawn gun for the apps and keep the pressure low. 4 gals/min for the soil drench/gun or 6 0z per site for the lance. This gets me about 12.5 gals mix per 1000 sq ft of CRZ


----------



## Zac (Oct 4, 2007)

A tea is probably the best, but is more difficult to make, especially if using it on a smaller scale. I would recomend some type of granular. I believe soil injection is the best method to reach tree roots, soil drench for the grass.


----------



## Gate Keeper (Oct 4, 2007)

Bio Pak is good for stuff being moved. I used it and moved some trees and they are sitting in mulch just fine. Fibrous roots were made. One more time and I will be certain. A good 0-0-20 will be good for this time of year.


----------

